# Hello From N.e.ohio



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everbody.,well I think it is time introduce myself.Hi my name is Ned and I am a (







oops wrong forum)anyway.We will be picking up our 250Rs from Lakeshore the week of 6/7 as per Marci(we'll see).This website helped our decision to purchase the outback that much easier.Thanks to all the posters on this site.The wealth of info on here is a asset to all outback & sob owners. Now if i can chill the kids out,they want there bunks now.The wife is already buying matching runner carpets for it,and i can't wait for it too show up also getting excited.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

SLO250RS said:


> Hi everbody.,well I think it is time introduce myself.Hi my name is Ned and I am a (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome from Bainbridge, Ohio. Congrats on the new Outback.
crunchman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome from the great State of Texas!







Congrats on your new purchase.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome from Lagrange! Right down 303!

Congrats,

Randy


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - and - nice choice on the 250RS









Happy Camping!!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Congrat's on the new camper. Your gonna love the 250rs.
I grew up just down the road in Hinckley. Always fun to talk to someone from, or at least near home.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everbody for the well wishes,rsm I drove thru lagrange twice last sat back and forth from norwalk raceway.Marci emailed me the vin # today and let me know that the trailer should be coming off the line 5/28 and delivery should take 5 to 10 days due to a shortage of transport.







It will be close on the delivery date.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! We also bought from Marci at Lakeshore and live in Westlake. We hope to see you at some events we have in the Ohio/midwest area. We camp at many of the Ohio state parks and love them.

Going to Hocking Hills this weekend!









Mark


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> Congrats on the new Outback! We also bought from Marci at Lakeshore and live in Westlake. We hope to see you at some events we have in the Ohio/midwest area. We camp at many of the Ohio state parks and love them.
> 
> Going to Hocking Hills this weekend!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,we had reservations at West Branch for this weekend but no camper







My wifes aunt lives on Canterbury Rd.We also mainly camp at the state campgrounds maybe we'll see you around.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. We live in Mansfield and we camp seasonal at Whispering Hills RV Park near Shreve, OH which is 10 minutes from Wooster in the heart of Ohio's Amish Country. Very nice campground probably an hour or so from you, if you like going to the amish country it is the best campground in the area. Enjoy the new Outback!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a update,we will be picking up our trailer on Fri.6/25 and spending the night at Lakeshore and drive home Sat.The kids are going nuts


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!! We love our 25RSS, great layout for a family!

We will be heading West this week and are stopping for a few days in Sandusky, Ohio. Cedar Point!! If I lived where you live I think I would just set up camp at the Point and stay there all summer!!









Congrats!

DAN


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

My kids are just getting big enough to ride some of the rides,we are lucky because it's 45 mins.away


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

SLO250RS said:


> Congrats on the new Outback! We also bought from Marci at Lakeshore and live in Westlake. We hope to see you at some events we have in the Ohio/midwest area. We camp at many of the Ohio state parks and love them.
> 
> Going to Hocking Hills this weekend!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,we had reservations at West Branch for this weekend but no camper







My wifes aunt lives on Canterbury Rd.We also mainly camp at the state campgrounds maybe we'll see you around.
[/quote]

Bummer about West Branch.... I think WB is our favorite SP. We went once this year and will be there for 9 days in July and 2 days in August and then again for the Halloween Weekend.









Hope to see you around....


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome!! Your not too far from me. I'm in the Buffalo area. Are you anywhere near Chagrin Falls? I have family there.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Chagrin is about 35 mins from me,one of my best friends grew up in Chagrin,very nice area.


----------

